# Do mites look like fleas?



## lnm03 (Aug 10, 2010)

I was out in the goat pen yesterday and when I walked out I had what looked like a flea on my arm.  Are they fleas or mites?  I read on here that goats dont get fleas so Im assuming mites?  If one has it does that mean they both do?


----------



## ()relics (Aug 10, 2010)

Lice ? Small cylindrical redishbrown?   Iveomec takes care of them all.


----------



## lnm03 (Aug 10, 2010)

OK But there is 30 different kinds of Iveomec on the tractor supply website....just wanted to see if I could get it there........what kind do you get?

Ivomec Eprinex Ivermectin Pour-On Cattle Dewormer, 250 ml? Ivomec Ivermectin Injection Cattle Dewormer, 50 ml? Everything says cattle.

ETA:  Yes they were Small cylindrical redishbrown


----------



## ()relics (Aug 10, 2010)

The vet I use reccomends .08%solution Ivomec drench for sheep.  I dose it at 3cc per 18#...I think any of the listed products are ok, the dosages would be different though with each.  I always give Ivomec orally.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 10, 2010)

I use the cattle 1% injectible at 1cc per 25 lbs.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 10, 2010)

For external parasites, I've recently come to the conclusion that Ivomec 1% injectable given SQ either at, or perhaps just a bit over, the label dose of 1ml/110lbs is effective.

I went back and forth for a long time, but the more I looked, the more tales of woe I saw from people who weren't able to cure mites by dosing Ivomec orally.

Some have had luck, some haven't...at best, dosing orally for mites seemed totally unreliable.

Injecting it IS reliable, and according to research on peak blood levels when injected vs. given orally and so forth, it doesn't take NEARLY as much medication to get blood levels higher when injected.  


But, again...this is strictly for external parasites.  If you're deworming with Ivomec, you'd absolutely want to give it orally at a much higher dosage.


----------



## lnm03 (Aug 10, 2010)

Since one goat has lice do I assume both do and treat both or just the one ive seen it on.  I found it on me after working with Bob.  I have not noticed anything from Olive and she is possibly pregnant.  Will the Ivomec hurt the baby if she is?


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 10, 2010)

For some reason I was thinking mites, despite the fact that we quickly came to the conclusion that we were dealing with lice.

If we're strictly talking lice, I don't use ivermectin anymore.  I use a product called CyLence now, which is a it's a pour-on synthetic pythrethrin.  I started using it because I suspected lice on a few, and it's pretty good at keeping flies down, too.  

As far as I know, CyLence is OK to use on preggos -- but I've never done it.  Hopefully someone else will chime in with a definitive answer to that..

Asfor Ivomec, I've never read anything about it adversely affecting pregnancies..  I've used it in pregnant animals myself, time and again, without harm.


----------



## jhm47 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ivomec is very safe, and you don't need to use the oral to control worms.  The pour on, drench, injectable all control both internal and external parasites.  At least they do in my cattle herd.  Maybe goats are different.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 10, 2010)

Goats don't metabolize pour-ons the same as cattle.
It can build up in their system and become toxic.

I would get the 50 ml bottle, ivomec injectable.  Not "plus".

(Actually I buy the big 500 ml bottle of the generic ivermectin once a year from Jeffer's supply b/c I use it for the dogs, goats, cats, chickens, etc...
but that's because it's more cost effective for me.)

Whether you inject it or give it orally is up to you....I give it orally w/ success...1 cc per 25#.  That was for leg mites, I've never (that I know of) had an issue w/ lice.


----------



## lnm03 (Aug 11, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> For some reason I was thinking mites, despite the fact that we quickly came to the conclusion that we were dealing with lice.
> 
> If we're strictly talking lice, I don't use ivermectin anymore.  I use a product called CyLence now, which is a it's a pour-on synthetic pythrethrin.  I started using it because I suspected lice on a few, and it's pretty good at keeping flies down, too.
> 
> ...


Honestly I dont know if its mites of lice.....they are Small cylindrical redishbrown things that jump...to me they look like fleas. 

I've never delt with either since I have only had goats for about a month!  We are truly enjoying our goats though!!!

Edited because my fingers arent working properly today!  lol


----------

